# [SOLVED] Power Managment w KDE 4.3

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Po staniej aktualizacji (na oko pakiety nie miały nic wspólnego zarządzaniem energią) przestały działać wszelkie wskaźniki stanu baterii, oszczędzania energii itp itd w KDE 4.3, a manager urządzeń i panel power managmnet z centrum sterowanie nie ma informacji o procesorach i dyskach.

Wcześniej wszystko działało out-of-box, więc sprawdziłem jądro, acpi, reemergowałem kde-base/powerdevil, sprawdziłem usługi i demony... i nic dalej to samo. Ktoś może pomóc ??Last edited by follow_by_white_rabbit on Sat Jul 03, 2010 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

masz sys-power/guidance-power-manager ??

poka emerge --info

----------

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Można już odznaczyć jako [SOLVED]. Co prawda nie wiem jak, ale w jakiś cudowny sposób zarządzanie energią powróciło (dokładnie 2h po założeniu postu na forum  :Wink:  ).

----------

## Kurt Steiner

No to oznacz jako [SOLVED] - to Twój wątek...

----------

